# What are the best brands of brushes?



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I have a couple slicker brushes and combs, never had a pin brush:afraid:
So I'm making an order on renspets.com . I don't want to spend TONS of money, but I would love to get the best quality I can afford. What are your favourite brands?
I tried the double sided combs before but it hurt my hands (probably not holding them right or something), and currently use the resco prof comb (Resco Prof Comb Coarse Black Handle)
but don't like how they feel, Like I want one that's comfier to hold. 
And since I'm ordering online I won't be able to test the slicker brushes for feeling or whatever, so just wondering what you guys use!
Thanks


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I have no grooming experience but I just researched pin brushes and Im going with Chris Christensen. They make pin brushes with 20, 27 and 35 mm long pins. The 20 mm is the wood pin brush, which everyone seems to especially love. I guess whether 20 mm is long enough depends on your dog's coat.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Also, I'm new to the whole clip on blade thing. Do you just attach it to a #30 and JUST use those, or do you ever use the blades themselves other than when you're doing a close shave?
Like do you use 4 or 5 F's or anything? or just the comb attached to the same blade all the time?


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

I love my Chris Christensen brushes!!! I have a #20 pin brush (the one mentioned above with the wood handle) and a wooden pin brush (where the actual pins are wooden) as well, both of which I have been known to share with my Silky. 
I have used several other brushes, both when I groomed for a living and on my own dogs and for my money nothing beats CC.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

thanks! What would you recommend for combs?


----------



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

I pretty much love everything CC makes...the Buttercombs are great. I haven't had issues with them being uncomfortable to hold but they do make a wooden handle that you purchase separately from the comb...when I finally get my spoo I will probably invest in one of those. Has anyone else on the forum used them with the combs????

I also am eager to try the CC shears...my current ones are about ready to retire. I guess when I do finally find my spoo I'll get the fun of all new grooming tools to play with!!!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Everyone raves about the poodle comb (#004).

Grooming Combs for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

then I must be holding the comb wrong because I always find they hurt my hand... how do you hold it? lol


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Madan pin brushes are my favorite. I like the pink one firmness/softness wise. I like #1 All Systems (teal) also, and Chris Christensen (wooden and gold pin (35mm) are my fave of CC).

I love CC buttercomb. The normal and the long poodle one.

I love the CC round slicker brush.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Sawyersmomma said:


> then I must be holding the comb wrong because I always find they hurt my hand... how do you hold it? lol



For my slicker brushes, I looove my #1 All Systems small slicker, I use it on just about everyone. It's gentle but really does a number on mats and tangles. For combs, I recently got a regular buttercomb by CC, really liking it. Never used a paintbrush, but if/when I get one, I'm going to go with CC, as everyone I know raves about them. 

As far as holding a comb...you don't wrap your hand around the whole comb, but rather just fold your fingers over the spine, about halfway down the teeth. Kind of like how you hold a piece of paper, if that makes any sense? Tell me if it doesn't and I'll take some photos to demonstrate.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I think I get it, thanks! wow I'm smart... :frusty: well yay! I'm excited to get new brushes/combs then! =D


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Sawyersmomma said:


> I think I get it, thanks! wow I'm smart... :frusty: well yay! I'm excited to get new brushes/combs then! =D


 Lol, don't worry, it took me a while to figure it out too.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

if it's not too much trouble, could you still add a pick so I know for sure? :angel:


----------



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

I found a new line of slicker brushes I really like at Groomer's Choice named Bass Wire Pin. Comes in small, medium, large an very reasonable priced for a slicker! For a comb I love Jodie Murphy's comb found on her website. Hope that help's you some.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Sawyersmomma said:


> if it's not too much trouble, could you still add a pick so I know for sure? :angel:


Sure, I'll get that for you ASAP.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

We'd be lost without our CC #004 "Poodle Comb." It's a beautifully made product I use every day. (Well, _almost_ every day. :smile Among other things, it does not build up an annoying static charge like every other comb I've tried -- a huge plus in my book. For a slicker brush, the Doggyman (Miller's Forge) is excellent and not expensive. Lots of grooming pros seem to like them, too.


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Sawyersmomma said:


> Also, I'm new to the whole clip on blade thing. Do you just attach it to a #30 and JUST use those, or do you ever use the blades themselves other than when you're doing a close shave?
> Like do you use 4 or 5 F's or anything? or just the comb attached to the same blade all the time?


I prefer blades to snap on combs, I have laube and wahl plastic combs which I never use and wahl ss combs which I only use #A and up of, everything else I use a blade for, most groomers I know use blades where possible whereas pet people tend to use combs more. It might have something to do with price one blade costs the same as a set of combs or it might be because combs take more time and require scrupulous brushing, fine for an owner but not so good for a busy pro.

as for brushes and combs 
I use the les poochs, slicker most followed by a locally produced no name slicker.
combs I prefer greyhound either the geib ss or the teflon coated from petedge
pin brushes I actually don't have one I've tried several and discarded them all as useless, I'd love to try the cc ones but there's no distributor in NZ right now.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I do have blades right now but I find they get WAY too hot really quickly, and I heard clip ons tend to not do that so much


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Lots of people use the doggyman slickers and they aren't much money. I really like the poodle butter comb from Chris Christenson. It's pricey, but worth it. It's huge (over 10 inches long) which is one reason I like it (easy to hold, long wide tines, easy to fluff up the topknot and maneuver). (#004)
http://www.chrissystems.com/grooming-tools/pet-grooming-show-dog-and-cat-combs.aspx

I also use a greyhound brand comb with two widths of tines. The close together tines get stickers out easily. Be careful buying a greyhound comb. There are tons of knockoffs! The difference is the original will last forever, goes through the hair smoothly and is nonstatic. The knockoffs all say "greyhound like" or "greyhound style". Here is the original one (although they are making them in colors now):
http://greyhoundcomb.com/about.html

Right now I am using this slicker, which I haven't found a reason to change. It is plastic, lightweight and inexpensive, but I like it (doesn't scratch). My dog has pretty thick hair and I found the soft slickers not strong enough.
Ryan's Pet Supplies - Franks Universal Slicker Brush Original Curved (Grande)

I have a pin brush, but it doesn't do squat with a thick coat. I never use it. I seem to get along fine with a slicker and the two combs which allow 3 different sized tines. I have a basket full of brushes, combs, matt pullers and the like, but only ever use those three things.

You can spend over $100 on one slicker from Les Pooch if you want to. People swear by them. I need a slicker that is stiff, yet doesn't rip the hair or scratch the skin. Most slickers sold in petshops are too soft for poodle hair and get stuck in the hair and scratch. If your boy has softer poodle hair you may prefer the doggyman brush or the Franks Universal soft pink one:
Ryan's Pet Supplies - Franks Universal Slicker Brush Soft (Grande/Pink)

I will probably buy the doggyman large slicker next time I buy a slicker. That's the one my breeder/groomer uses. 

Ryan's pet supplies has incredible prices! I have ordered from them before and always been satisfied, although they don't have many high end things.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i like both the cc pin brush and the madan brushes. i have the purple fusion pin brush from cc. i love it so much that my daughter and i are using it (sorry poodles! ... when seelie sees me using the brush he gets excited because he loves being brushed) 

i have the cc buttercomb too. 

i love the les pooches brushes too. i have the silver double, the green pro double and they are my go to brushes for my guys.
i have the mat zapper and it really helped demat temperance's bracelets last year.

i have the franks universal, but i don't love it.


----------



## Elfywara (Apr 16, 2012)

Where can we buy CC product? I'm a online customer of Renspet, and i don't see CC products there.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Grooming Combs for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

*CC Products in Canada*

Pet Empire carry Chris Christensen products in canada, they also carry the Isle of dogs line of shampoos and conditioners

petempiredotca 

Here it is for all, hope it helps some.

Sammy


----------

